# Help Me Select a Drill...



## Chopper (May 21, 2009)

What kind of drill should I buy for using my new Fizz-X stirrer?


I will probably get a cordless drill, but I need to know the recommended power and any other features I need to look for. For example, someone in another forum said not to get a really powerful drill, since it would whip too much air into the wine.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Chopper


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2009)

I have a Craftsman drill. You only need to use the low setting if there is one. Or the screwdriver mode. You want to "stil" not beat the wine to degas


----------



## fivebk (May 21, 2009)

Just make sure it is a variable speed drill then you can control the speed you want to stir at


----------



## smokegrub (May 21, 2009)

I agree with the recommendation to get a variable speed drill. Better yet, you may want to try a brake bleeder. I prefer the former over the latter since you can tell with certainty when the wine is fully degassed.


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2009)

I mostly use high speed with quick bursts and then hit reverse. I cant stand Craftsman tools. I have a rigid from Home Depot. I use cordless tools all the time and the only cordless drills that stay working are Makita, Rigid, Dewalt, Hitachi, and Milwaukee. Any of those will cost more but ast you a lifetime.


----------



## Chopper (May 21, 2009)

I'm buying this drill for wine stirring only. I have a powerful corded drill for everything else.

I saw a nice cordless 9.6 volt variable speed drill today at Lowes. It was a Black &amp; Decker, but many different models come in the 9.6 volt range.

Would such a drill be powerful enough to stir wine? I want to get what I need without overkill. The lighter weight of the less powerful drills is nice.

Also, on the drills I'm considering, the speed is varied by the amount of trigger pull used. Should I instead be looking at the variable speed drills with specific speed settings (high, med, low)?


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2009)

I use an 18 volt and would have to let someone with a lesser size answer that question! If you have a corded drill that would work fine if variable speed as long as you dont drop it in!!!!!!! BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2009)

You dont need much tourque to just stir. That would be on the low side (volts).


----------



## PeterZ (May 22, 2009)

I have the 9.6 volt B&amp;D and it works fine for stirring wine and degassing. The big drawback to that drill is that the battery isn't very good, so if you don't leave it plugged in when not using it will be dead when you pick it up. (Note that mine is about 5 years old and cost a little over $20) 


That drill has more than enough power for winemaking. I also use it to hang curtain rods and other tasks around the house.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2009)

I agree with Wade. I also hate craftsman tools and use Ridgid. If I was buying a drill just for degassing I would be looking for the lightest one I could find with some power. The new lithiom ones would be perfect but they are pricey.


----------



## rrussell (May 22, 2009)

wade, do you still use a drill and stirrer to do your initial degassing and then finish off using aspirator pump or do you just use the pump for the whole degassing? any reason not to just use a pump for all the degassing process?


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2009)

I still use the drill first mainly because i am also adding the sorbate and k-meta right before degassing and want to make sure it gets mixed in thoroughly.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (May 22, 2009)

Oh I love this question. My two favorite things come togeather...Wine and power tools!!!


I have been a contractor for a while and will not use anything other than dewalt. Ryobi and craftsman are a waste of money. Rigid is good for someone that isn't going to be using their tools often or at a high tourge draw. So if your just going to use it on the wine it should be fine.

I would definitly go with 18 volt. A true 18 volt, not the crappy 19.2 Craftsman pushes. If you hit ebay you can get a dewalt DC925 for about $100 wo/batterys. This is like the king of all screwguns. I love mine! I also have The DC759, whichis a good beginner screwgun. The Dc720 is actually on sale at homedepot this week! 


Just remember, if you get a 2 or 3 speed transmission with multiple gears you need play around to find the right speed.otherwise you get to see a beautiful red rainbow volcano!!!!!!!


----------



## Chopper (May 31, 2009)

PeterZ said:


> I have the 9.6 volt B&amp;D and it works fine for stirring wine and degassing. The big drawback to that drill is that the battery isn't very good, so if you don't leave it plugged in when not using it will be dead when you pick it up. (Note that mine is about 5 years old and cost a little over $20)
> 
> 
> That drill has more than enough power for winemaking. I also use it to hang curtain rods and other tasks around the house.



Peter,

This is the one I got (today). I like its light weight, and modest but adequate power.


----------

